# Temperaturschalter an Sicherheitsmodul anschließen?



## SPSstudent (16 Februar 2011)

Ich habe einen kleinen PC-gesteuerten Aufbau. Der Aufbau wird um einen Sicherheitskreis (mit Notaus-Schalter) ergänzt, d.h. wir werden irgendein Sicherheitsmodul einbauen (Siemens, Pilz, ... ?).

Die Temperaturüberwachung erfolgt bisher über den PC. Wir möchten aber eine sichere Abschaltung des Aufbaus bei Überschreitung einer Temperatur.
Wie wird das in der Praxis gemacht?
Wird beispielsweise einfach ein Temperaturschalter neben dem Notausschalter an ein Sicherheitsmodul angeschlossen?
Bei den Schaltern benötigt man ja Sicherheitsschalter. Gibt es auch sowas wie Sicherheits-Temperaturschalter?
Oder sollte solch ein Temperaturschalter erst hinter dem Sicherheitsmodul eingebaut werden, d.h. dass beispielsweise entweder das Sicherheitsmodul (durch den Notaus-schalter) oder der Temperaturschalter das Hauptschütz im Notfall öffnen?

PS: Hier ist ein Thema, wo ein Thermoelement für die Abschaltunger einer Anlage verantwortlich ist:
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41329&highlight=temperatursensor
Ich würde nur gern wissen, wie soetwas realisiert wird


----------



## TimoK (17 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben auch etliche Prüfstände, die über eine PC-Steuerung laufen. Hierbei werden Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer eingesetzt, die wiederum den (fast) gesamten Lastteil sicher abschalten. Beim Unterschreiten der Temperatur läuft das Ganze nicht wieder an, du musst die STB's vor Ort resetten -> vgl. mit Not-Aus-Taster...

Google mal nach Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer und du wirst das Passende finden!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## SPSstudent (17 Februar 2011)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> wir haben auch etliche Prüfstände, die über eine PC-Steuerung laufen. Hierbei werden Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer eingesetzt, die wiederum den (fast) gesamten Lastteil sicher abschalten. Beim Unterschreiten der Temperatur läuft das Ganze nicht wieder an, du musst die STB's vor Ort resetten -> vgl. mit Not-Aus-Taster...
> 
> Google mal nach Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer und du wirst das Passende finden!


Besten Dank für die Antwort!

Ich hatte immerhin schon einige Temperaturrelais gefunden. Dabei habe ich auch auf Sicherheitstemperaturwächter und -begrenzer gesehen (z.B. von Jumo und Ziehl). Ich war mir aber nicht sicher, ob das wirklich das richtige für mich ist, weil bei einigen die niedrigste Auslösetemperatur bei 400°C oder so liegt (für Öfen usw.).

Zum Aufbau mal noch eine Frage:
Ich kann das dann so verschalten wie auf diesem Bild (Link, stammt von Jumo.de)?
Oder muss da noch ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät dran?

Mal sehen, ob dem Institut Sicherheit so viel Geld Wert ist oder ob es doch auf eine selbstgebastelte Schaltung mit Thermoelement hinauslaufen wird


----------



## TimoK (18 Februar 2011)

Es gibt die STB's in diversen Größen, von 30-XX°C angefangen. 

http://www.honeywell-produktkatalog.de/pdf/ge0h0275ge51r0804.pdf

Wir verwenden öfter auch einstellbare z.B. von 70-150°C, die dann später veplombt werden (sollten/können).

Du kannst über die STB's auch direkt Leistung schalten, je nachdem wie groß bzw. klein dein Verbraucher ist. Es kommt jedoch auch immer auf den Anwendungsfall und vor allem die entstehende Gefährdung an. Hier reicht es beispielsweise in vielen Fällen aus, über den STB-Kontakt 1 Leistungschütz zu schalten, da im Fehlerfall zwar eine Große Gefahr für das Produkt ( Langzeitprüfungen über viele Monate ), jedoch nicht direkt für den Menschen ausgeht. 


Edith fragt: In welchem Temperaturbereich mit welchem Medium bewegst du dich denn überhaupt?
Gruß
Timo


----------



## MSommer (6 März 2011)

Hallo SPS...,

der Temperaturschalter in dem von Dir angegebene Link ist so in Ordnung. Mit dem angeschlossenen Kabelfühler kannst Du den Einbauort des Gebers leichter bestimmen als mit einem Stabthermostaten. Der Einstellbereich 0-120° ist doch nicht schlecht. 

Da Du den Temperaturschalter ja in eine Sicherheitssteuerung mit integrieren willst, brauchst Du nicht so sehr auf das Schaltvermögen zu achten. Das Sicherheitsmodul musst Du halt entsprechend auslegen.

Denk dran, alle Sicherheitsfunktionen im Ruhestrombetrieb, Drahtbruchsicher aufbauen.

Zu beachten ist vielleicht generell bei der Auswahl: Wenn ein Temeraturbegrenzer/Wächter nach dem Stand der Technik bzw. Sicherheitsvorschriften erforderlich ist (z.B. Kesselanlage) sind zugelassene bauteilgeprüfte Baugruppen mit Prüfnummer zu verwenden. Wenn der Wächter aber "nur" zusätzliche Sicherheit bringen soll, von der bei Versagen, keine Gefahr für Leib und Leben ausgeht, dann kann man eigentlich jeden Thermostaten verwenden.

Gruß Michael


----------

